# ale było + genitive



## BezierCurve

Czy takie (lub podobne) zestawienie w mowie potocznej uznalibyście za niepoprawne?

Przykład:


_Wczoraj byłem na basenie. Ale było ludzi!

Ależ tu śniegu! Nie ma jak przejść._


----------



## ChipMacShmon

Używam tej konstrukcji, więc nie uznałbym jej za niepoprawną.


----------



## Thomas1

Zastanawiam się, skąd wątpliwości?

Weźmy na przykład zdanie z „ludźmi”:
1. Ale było ludzi.
2. Ale to byli ludzie.
Obie konstrukcje są poprawne, używają słowa „ludzie” w różnych przypadkach i mają inne znaczenie.
Dopełniacz może wyrażać znaczenie cząstkowe, w naszym przypadku chodzi o mnogość, dodatkowo wzmocnioną przez „ale”: _Było ludzi._ --> _Ale było ludzi._ Ciekawe, że pierwsze zdanie można dodatkowo wzmocnić intonacją (przedłużając wymowę „dzi”). W czasie teraźniejszym najczęściej opuszcza się łącznik: _Ale ludzi., Ale śniegu._
 Przypadek z „ale” zależny jest od czasownika:
Ale dostał ocenę.
Ale ma samochód.
Ale go niecierpię.
Ale masz pomysły.
Ale samolotem lecieli.

[„być” często się pomija.]
Ale (to są) jaja
Ale (to jest) heca/smród/fryzura. 

Samo „ale” może wzmacniać tylko czasownik:
Ale pływa/zajada/śmierdzi/się naopowiadał/itd.


Wprowadzające „to + łącznik” wymaga mianownika. Znaczenie się zmienia -- oznajmujemy, że dana grupa ludzi miała jakąś cechę.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

> Podmiot logiczny w dopełniaczu
> 
> 
> Pewne zdania bezpodmiotowe mają podmiot logiczny wyrażony innym przypadkiem niż mianownikiem. Dopełniacza używa się w konstrukcjach typu: nie ma chleba, nie ma tego złego, nie było miejsca, nie będzie czasu, Jolki nie ma w domu, omówionych poniżej. Podobnej składni używa się z czasownikami ubywać, przybywać, brakować, starczyć: Wody w rzece ubywało. Przybywa sił. Zbywało pieniędzy. Nie przybyło wam ani siły, ani rozumu (podmiot logiczny szeregowy). Napadało śniegu. Braknie czasu. Brakło mi słów. Zabrakło mu paru belek. Starczy cierpliwości.
> 
> 
> Podmiot logiczny, będący biernym obiektem wrażeń zmysłowych, występuje w dopełniaczu po zaprzeczonych orzeczeniach bezokolicznikowych, np. w zdaniach: Nie widać brzegu. Nie słychać śpiewu ptaków. Nie znać po nim zmęczenia. Nie stać jej na samochód. W zdaniach tego typu nie ma podmiotu gramatycznego.
> 
> 
> Ciekawym przypadkiem użycia podmiotu logicznego w dopełniaczu są zdania typu jest dużo spraw, było nieco mięsa, zostało niewiele czasu, spadło dziś trochę śniegu, było mało pieniędzy, było cymbalistów wielu (przykład z poezji z szykiem wymuszonym względami rytmicznymi i rymem, normalnie: było wielu cymbalistów). Formalnie są to zdania bezpodmiotowe z okolicznikiem miary (czy też z okolicznikowym orzecznikiem miary). Warto zwrócić uwagę, że podobnie buduje się zdania z liczebnikami wyższymi od 4: było dziesięć psów, z liczebnikami zbiorowymi: jest nas troje, z liczebnikami dwóch, trzech, czterech: było dwóch chłopców – jednak zdania tego typu zawierają podmiot gramatyczny. Możliwy (i częsty) jest odmienny szyk: czasu zostało niewiele, wielu było cymbalistów, pięciu nas jest.
> 
> 
> Podobne są przypadki, gdy w zdaniu występuje pełnoznaczne orzeczenie czasownikowe: trochę mięsa uległo zepsuciu, zjeżdżało się ich coraz więcej, mnóstwo żołnierzy stało na okopach, dziesięć psów szczekało, pięć dni minęło, dwóch chłopców szło przez pole, podtrzymywało go ze dwadzieścia tęgich rąk, upłynęło pół godziny.



http://grzegorj.w.interia.pl/gram/pl/skladnia02.html


----------



## BezierCurve

@Thomas: Właśnie o wyrażenie tej mnogości przy pomocy _samego_ dopełniacza mi chodziło (w sumie "ale" to trochę osobny temat, choć wydawało mi się w tym przypadku nierozłączne). 

Sam również często używam tej konstrukcji.


----------



## ryba

Cześć!


BezierCurve said:


> Czy takie (lub podobne) zestawienie w mowie potocznej uznalibyście za niepoprawne?
> 
> Przykład:
> 
> _Wczoraj byłem na basenie. Ale było ludzi!
> 
> Ależ tu śniegu! Nie ma jak przejść._



Jak najbardziej poprawne. W takich wypowiedzeniach istnieje domyślnie (na poziomie składniowym) liczebnik nieokreślony, w tym przypadku liczebnik nieokreślony _dużo_,_ mnóstwo_, itp. (1). A takie liczebniki łączą się z dopełniaczem. 

_Ależ tu (napadało/leży/jest) (dużo) śniegu!_

(1) (w przypadku _ludzi_ można by się pewnie upierać, że było ich nie _dużo_ a _wielu_ - w każdym razie kategoria pozostaje ta sama)


----------



## BezierCurve

Dzięki Ryba.

Nie sądziłem, że liczebniki też mogą być, zupełnie legalnie, domyślne.


----------



## dreamlike

Skąd wątpliwości, że ta konstrukcja może być niepoprawna? Również używam, stosunkowo często.


----------



## BezierCurve

Z braku pewności, że liczebniki mogą być, zupełnie legalnie, domyślne.


----------



## MasterPolish

BezierCurve said:


> Z braku pewności, że liczebniki mogą być, zupełnie legalnie, domyślne.



Ja bym powiedział, że „ale” jest tutaj wyrażeniem ilościowym, analogicznie do tego jak wyraża intensywność w zdaniach typu „Ale [ładna] sukienka!”.


----------

